# tortoise enclosure ideas? urgent



## callumwhit (Mar 30, 2013)

hi guys. recently bought a horsefield/Russian tortoise and is currently in a viv.
I have read online that these are not really suitable due to humidity levels. any ideas on what to use? heard that RUBs are handy but no sure where to get one big enough. pictures would be helpful! thanks 
: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it'd be easier just putting more ventilation in the viv, or taking the top off it.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

As already said you could use a vivarium you will need to create more ventilation but if you do decide to go with a table they arent too expensive and can look quite attractive too.


----------



## jonny2xx4 (Apr 7, 2013)

You could take the top off the viv or you could do some diy and make something yourself at a fraction of the price it would cost you for a tourtoise table thigy: victory:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

callumwhit said:


> hi guys. recently bought a horsefield/Russian tortoise and is currently in a viv.
> I have read online that these are not really suitable due to humidity levels. any ideas on what to use? heard that RUBs are handy but no sure where to get one big enough. pictures would be helpful! thanks
> : victory:


Best thing would be to come into the main Shelled Section where we can give lots of help and advice. There are pictures of indoor enclosures, and links to some excellent caresheets etc from experienced knowledgeable keepers/breeders, particularly of Horsfields. Horsfields do like to dig so need deep substrate hence why vivs are not recommended.


----------



## Swell Reptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

*tortoise tables*

We stock the VivExotic Viva Tortoise Table: VivExotic Viva Tortoise Table | Swell Reptiles this is £44.24

And the Royce Reptile Tortoise Table: Tortoise Table 36in | Swell Reptiles this is £78.99

We also offer a choice of three tortoise starter kits: Tortoise Starter Kits | Swell Reptiles

Give us a call if you need any advice.


----------



## Tigzie (Jul 18, 2013)

*Diy *

If you're good with your hands then you could do what I did;
Buy some off cut pieces of wood from B&Q then make your own! This means you can use the space to your advantage and have it however big you want it. I made a 4ft, 2 level'd tortoise table for just £13, and an extra £2 for a decorative 'lip' for the sides so they cant climb out. Much cheaper than buying online in my opinion. Just an idea 
Here's what I made: 







As you can see I had to alter the sides going up the stairs due to a suicidal tortoise haha!


----------

